# A little to the left...



## jklotz (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Not my first post, but new to the forum. Thanks for having me!

I recently bought a new S&W M&P .40, full size and have had it at the range twice now. I'm finding my groups to be good with it, but they are consistently going to the left slightly. Not up or down, just to the left. Being a somewhat inexperienced shooter, my 1st thoughts are that it has to have something to do with me and not the gun. I suppose the sights could be off, but before I go down that road, I thought I'd throw it out there and see if there were any recommendations you could make as to the possible cause, ad how I could know for sure before contacting s&w.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

First make sure it's not you instead of the gun before you start messing with the sights. Shoot from a rest and/or have one of the range officers (who are usually pretty good shots) try your gun out. If everything is fine when shooting from a rest or with someone else, then it's you and not the equipment.

If your shots group low and to the left most likely you are jerking the trigger instead of squeezing it.

If your shots group high to the left - say in the 9 o'clock to 12 o'clock position - you are probably anticipating the recoil and pushing the firearm up. This is called "riding the recoil". Groups in this area are also caused by lack of follow-through.

If your group is consistent at about 9 o'clock you most likely do not have your finger on the trigger properly. You are probably squeezing at an angle instead of straight back.

If you group is high to the right you may be "heeling" the firearm - anticipating the recoil and pushing with the heel of your hand.

If your shots group fairly consistently to the right in the 3 o'clock area you are probably "thumbing" the gun. That is, as the gun goes off you are pushing on the side of the frame with your thumb.

If your group is consistently low, say in the 6 o'clock area, you may be "breaking" your wrist, that is, anticipating the recoil and cocking the wrist down. Low shots also come from improper follow-through when the shooter relaxes too quickly.

If all the shots are hitting right, low, say in the 4 to 5 o'clock area, you may be tightening your grip just as the gun fires. This is another form of anticipating recoil. 

:smt1099


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

/\ what he said, and assuming you are shooting right handed


----------



## jklotz (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks - that being said, if it is me, it would more than likely be "consistent at about 9 o'clock you most likely do not have your finger on the trigger properly. You are probably squeezing at an angle instead of straight back." Can you reiterate a little if you don't mind? How would one typically correct for such an issue? Is it the way my finger is gripping the trigger?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

To apply correct trigger squeeze, the trigger finger should contact the trigger between the tip of the finger and the first joint (first 1/3 of finger). If pressure from the trigger finger is applied to the right side of the trigger, the shot will go left. Must not apply pressure left or right but should increase finger pressure straight to the rear. Dry firing improves the ability to move the trigger finger straight to the rear.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

jklots, welcome to the forum.
It is possible that the sights are off. I had a new XD that the back sights were off from the factory and I had to drift them to get them centered in to the frame.

I think though your problem (since you are a new shooter) is more likely incorrect trigger control. Many new shooters put a large part of their index finger through the trigger guard, usually up to the back side of the first or second knuckle.
Putting that much finger on the trigger causes the gun to go off target to the left when the trigger is true (this is for right handed shooters, left handed shooters will have the opposite problem of shots drifting to the right.), what should be is the pad of the index finger should be the only thing on the trigger, the part of your finger right behind the finger nail where the finger print is. This is the only part that should be on the trigger and the trigger should be pulled strait back.
There is a video of Todd Jerrit on the left of the page, bottom video. It should help you a lot. Also the target that bruce333 has posted will help diagnose.

Good luck:smt1099


----------



## jklotz (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. The video was a huge help! I watched it twice.


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

good vid! i'm the same way.


----------

